# Vapour Apparel vs Gildan 42000 vs ATC S350



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

All these are 100% poly so *should* be great for sublimation, but I'm wondering if anyone has any first hand experience with these 3 brands.

Gildan 42000 - 7.5 oz - SanMar Canada
ATC Pro Team S350 - 6 oz - SanMar Canada
Vapour Apparel - 5.7 oz

I have been sublimating on Vapor shirts and it looks fantastic, but they are pricey so if the imprint quality/longevity is the same, I'd gladly make a switch.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Im pretty new to sublimation but I have done the ATC shirts, thats all I have been using and they turn out great. Vivid colors and look amazing. Done mostly white shirts but I did a few yellow and they turned out very nice also.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mike! I was wondering about the yellow...and the lime green - they both look quite light, so I thought black printing might work on them.


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

I use Gildan, and have sublimated onto white, charcoal, red, pink, green, royal... Navy didn't work out too good since it was such a dark color to begin with you could hardly see the print. Here's a mixed media I just finished. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

